# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Игра

## Akasey

*Игра. Мальчики против девочек. Мальчики прибавляют 2, а девочки отнимают 2. Если сумма дойдёт до 100, то мальчики победили... а если до 0, то выиграли девочки.... два раза в подряд писать нельзя.... отчёт с 50.... кто выиграет, пишет STOP и заново!!!*

----------


## Akasey

50              .

----------


## Pasha_49

52)                         .

----------


## Sanych

54 ........................

----------


## Akasey

56..........

----------


## Jemal

58..........

----------


## Akasey

60.........

----------


## Sanych

60...........

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

62/\/\/\/\/\-)

----------


## Mitrej

64........

----------


## Jemal

66..........

----------


## Sanych

68...............

----------


## Pasha_49

68
А придётся следить, и после каждого сообщения отписываться. Если 2 девочки по очереди начнут играть, то у нас нет шансов

----------


## Akasey

68.........

----------


## Marusja

64 вот вам

----------


## Pasha_49

64                           .

----------


## Marusja

62.........

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

62.....   .......    .......

----------


## Sanych

64.................

----------


## BIGm[]n

66..................

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

68 ....................

----------


## Pasha_49

64                . Эта игра на долго...

----------


## Jemal

64........

----------


## RixAlex

64.............

----------


## Pasha_49

66
А тогда я запутался)

----------


## Akasey

66............

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

66------------

----------


## Akasey

66............

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

66.................

----------


## Akasey

66........

----------


## Sanych

68////////////

----------


## Akasey

70

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

72////\\\\////\\\\

----------


## Marusja

68......///

----------


## Sanych

68..........

----------


## HARON

Семьдесят.

----------


## Jemal

70...............................................

----------


## Jemal

72.............................

----------


## Stych

74)))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Akasey

74.............

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

76   ><><><><

----------


## Stych

78......................)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

80,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Akasey

82.............

----------


## Sanych

84................

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

86<<<<<>>>>>>

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

86<(:-)(----)][

----------


## Pasha_49

88                                          ½

----------


## Stych

90///////////////////

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

92========

----------


## BIGm[]n

92))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## BIGm[]n

92)))))))))))))))

----------


## Pasha_49

92                  ™

----------


## Marusja

88/////////

----------


## Sanych

88.....................

----------


## Marusja

84.................

----------


## Marusja

80..........

----------


## Marusja

76\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## Marusja

72=============

----------


## Marusja

68++++++++++

----------


## Sanych

68 Девчёнки жгут

----------


## Marusja

64\\\\\\\\\

----------


## Marusja

60........

----------


## Marusja

56)))))))))

----------


## Marusja

52************

----------


## Marusja

48/////////////

----------


## Marusja

44*)*)*)*)

----------


## Marusja

40^^)^^___

----------


## Marusja

36//////////

----------


## Marusja

32/*/*/*/*

----------


## Stych

32.................................

----------


## Marusja

30---------

----------


## Stych

32..........................

----------


## Marusja

30--------

----------


## Stych

32.........................

----------


## Marusja

30,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Marusja

26------------

----------


## Stych

26ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы

----------


## Marusja

24**********

----------


## Stych

24000000000000000000000

----------


## Marusja

22---------

----------


## Stych

22аааааааааааааа

----------


## Marusja

20*********

----------


## Stych

20уууууууууууууууууу

----------


## Marusja

18====----

----------


## Stych

20,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Stych

20,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Stych

20,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,аааа

----------


## Marusja

18*********---

----------


## Stych

20ввввввввввввввввввв

----------


## Stych

20ууууууууууууууууууууу

----------


## Marusja

18//////////////******

----------


## Stych

20зззззззззззззззззззззз

----------


## Stych

20пппппппппппппппп

----------


## Marusja

18-----------========

----------


## Stych

20аввапарврпвронв

----------


## Stych

20варпуапррвнорае

----------


## Marusja

18--------

----------


## Stych

20ваепрвекрвервнр

----------


## Marusja

20********

----------


## Marusja

16+++++++++

----------


## Stych

18вчапевпрвкерпкер

----------


## Marusja

16***********

----------


## Stych

18лорорироирорпмпр

----------


## Marusja

16----------------

----------


## Stych

18яяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя

----------


## Marusja

16/***/***/

----------


## Stych

18хххххххххххххххххххххх

----------


## Marusja

16+******=

----------


## Stych

18ллотлотлотлотлотло

----------


## Marusja

16+++++++++++

----------


## Stych

18вапмывапыапывап

----------


## Marusja

18/////////

----------


## Stych

20лодлоджождлоо

----------


## Marusja

18/////***

----------


## Stych

20амивапивапиа

----------


## Vanya

22...............

----------


## Stych

24лршгшгшгшщи

----------


## Marusja

на последок.........22

----------


## Stych

24юбждбждджьэдль

----------


## Vanya

26.............

----------


## Stych

28лорилрирлпмпмпмпа

----------


## Vanya

30.....................

----------


## Stych

32щлолотлотлолтро

----------


## Vanya

34...............

----------


## Stych

36лолодтлоторирои

----------


## Vanya

38...........

----------


## Stych

40ьбдльдльдльдльл

----------


## Vanya

42..............

----------


## Stych

44долотлотлототроит

----------


## Vanya

46.................

----------


## Stych

48щшгщшгщшощшош

----------


## Vanya

50..............

----------


## Stych

52дллотлотолтолт

----------


## Vanya

54..............

----------


## Stych

56эээээээээээээээээээ

----------


## Vanya

58.............

----------


## Stych

60..........................

----------


## Vanya

62..............

----------


## Stych

64......................

----------


## Vanya

66............

----------


## Stych

68,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vanya

70....................

----------


## Stych

72,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vanya

74............

----------


## Stych

76,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Sanych

78,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vanya

80................

----------


## Stych

82............

----------


## Vanya

84...........

----------


## Stych

86,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vanya

88.............

----------


## Stych

90,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vanya

92............

----------


## Stych

94,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vanya

96..........

----------


## Sanych

98,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vanya

100...........

----------


## Asteriks

*Поздравляю!*

----------


## Akasey

50...............

----------


## BiZ111

52                                                         .

----------


## Mitrej

54........

----------


## Marusja

52,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## vova230

54.............))

----------


## Akasey

56............

----------


## Sanych

58...........

----------


## Akasey

60.........

----------


## Vanya

62///////////

----------


## Akasey

64..........

----------


## Vanya

66///////////////////

----------


## BiZ111

68                             .

----------


## Vanya

70..............

----------


## Akasey

72..........

----------


## Stych

74.....................

----------


## Akasey

76...........

----------


## ignat

78...

----------


## Akasey

80............

----------


## Jemal

82....................

----------


## Katrina Eclair

80................))

----------


## Jemal

82................................................  ...:evil_admin:

----------


## Katrina Eclair

80)))

----------


## Jemal

82...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katrina Eclair

80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Jemal

82,000000000000000001 ....

----------


## Akasey

83,999999999

----------


## Katrina Eclair

82.................

----------


## Jemal

84................................................  .............

----------


## Katrina Eclair

82.............

----------


## Akasey

восемьдесят четыре

----------


## Irina

82!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Akasey

84..............

----------


## vova230

86.............

----------


## Akasey

88.............

----------


## vova230

90              .

----------


## HARON

92.....

----------


## Akasey

94...............

----------


## Irina

92,,,

----------


## Akasey

94.................

----------


## HARON

96////

----------


## Irina

94!!!

----------


## Asteriks

92<----------( Эта игра нечестная, с постоянным мужским преимуществом и фигушки я в ней ещё хоть раз отвечу. Это я Ирину поддержать. Ирина, задавят всё равно!

----------


## Jemal

94...................................

----------


## Akasey

96.............

----------


## Irina

> 92<----------( Эта игра нечестная, с постоянным мужским преимуществом и фигушки я в ней ещё хоть раз отвечу. Это я Ирину поддержать. Ирина, задавят всё равно!


94... (нас мало, но мы в телняшках)

----------


## Akasey

96.....( я почему-то думал что тельня*Ш*ка пишется через *Ж*)

----------


## Irina

94.. Через *Ж* это другое...

----------


## Akasey

96..... и что *Ж*э

----------


## Irina

94. похо*ж*е у*ж*е *ж*

----------


## HARON

98...полная *..па*!)))

----------


## Irina

96... согласна

----------


## Akasey

98.............хех

----------


## Irina

96 и ваш с Хароном послений ход

----------


## Akasey

98 Харон куда-то пропал

----------


## Irina

96 ну вот, все пропало!

----------


## Akasey

98, не совсем пропало

----------


## Irina

96 зови кого- нить на помощь

----------


## Akasey

98 а кого? тут только мы, так до утра и будем считать

----------


## Jemal

100.............................

----------


## HARON

100! И никуда я не пропадал!)))

----------


## Akasey

50, ты просто спал, или кальян курил

----------


## Irina

48 и до утра всем пока!!!

----------


## Akasey

50  и спокойной ночи Иринка!!!

----------


## HARON

46...не честно!(((

----------


## Akasey

Харон ты не в ту сторону отсчёт повёл 

48

----------


## Vanya

Оо

50

----------


## Akasey

писят два

----------


## Irina

50...

----------


## vova230

52    .

----------


## Jemal

54.......................

----------


## vova230

56       .

----------


## Akasey

писят восемь

----------


## Stych

60/'/'/'/'/'/'/'/

----------


## vova230

62    .

----------


## Irina

60 Как вас много

----------


## Pasha_49

62                     .

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

64,<>><<>

----------


## vova230

66 .

----------


## Akasey

шестьдесят восемь

----------


## Irina

66     ещё бы одну 6 и будет ужас.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

68.......\\.|.//

----------


## vova230

70. кругленько получилось

----------


## Irina

68 извиняюсь что испортила такую красивую цифру

----------


## vova230

70 я исправлю, ничего страшного

----------


## Katrina Eclair

а я ещё раз поправлю)) 68)

----------


## Irina

66 опять одной 6 не хватает

----------


## Akasey

68................ и точка

----------


## Irina

66...... ну хоть шесть точек поставлю

----------


## Akasey

68 Ирина не спорь, 68 значит 68......... и точка

----------


## Irina

66!!!!!!

----------


## vova230

68, ну вот настырная какая

----------


## Irina

66!!!!!!

----------


## vova230

А может это признак постоянства? 68

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

70 <>><<>

----------


## Irina

68...

----------


## vova230

70 .

----------


## Irina

70,,,

----------


## vova230

72   .

----------


## Irina

70 новое число постоянства

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

72<>!<>

----------


## Irina

70 не портите плиз постоянное число

----------


## Jemal

72 ................................

----------


## vova230

74 лучше так

----------


## Irina

72...

----------


## Stych

74реееееее

----------


## Irina

72......

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

74 <<>><<>>

----------


## Stych

76щгщгщгщгщ

----------


## vova230

78     .

----------


## Irina

76!!!

----------


## vova230

78      .

----------


## Irina

76....

----------


## vova230

78   .

----------


## Irina

76???

----------


## vova230

78

----------


## Irina

76,,,

----------


## Jemal

78................

----------


## Irina

76 ((

----------


## Akasey

Ирина извините, но 78

----------


## Irina

76, так не честно

----------


## Akasey

78 и честность здесь ни при чём

----------


## Irina

76 вас больше!!!

----------


## Marusja

74....

----------


## Mitrej

76...

----------


## Irina

74...

----------


## Marusja

Эх, мальчики, не жалеете нас совсем 72

----------


## Akasey

74 Маринка ну-ну-ну!!!

----------


## Marusja

72......

----------


## Akasey

> 74...


   гггг

----------


## Irina

70 Ура!!!

----------


## Marusja

68\\\\\\\\\

----------


## Akasey

Ирина опоздоло чуток....
*72*

----------


## vova230

74     .

----------


## Akasey

76 и *.*

----------


## Irina

74 и никаких и

----------


## Marusja

72...

----------


## Akasey

74//////////////

----------


## Irina

72...

----------


## Marusja

все последний раз 70

----------


## Akasey

чего вы повторяетесь???? 72!!!

----------


## Irina

70 а вы, оглянитесь назад

----------


## Akasey

72   зрение подводит видно, где у нас тут окулисты???

----------


## Irina

70 !!!

----------


## Akasey

неа, 72!!!

----------


## Irina

70 Да да да!!!

----------


## Akasey

72:246534:

----------


## Irina

:ao:70

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

72.................................,,//,,,

----------


## Irina

70 ...

----------


## Akasey

72............

----------


## Irina

70. чуть на новую игру не отвлеклась

----------


## Mitrej

72...

----------


## Irina

70...

----------


## Akasey

72..............

----------


## vova230

74..........

----------


## Akasey

_76................_

----------


## vova230

78,,,,,

----------


## Akasey

80..................

----------


## vova230

82.....

----------


## Akasey

84.................. Вова добьём???

----------


## Mitrej

86...

----------


## Akasey

88.............

----------


## Irina

86...

----------


## Serj_2k

84... гг

----------


## Irina

82...

----------


## Serj_2k

восемьдесят ...

----------


## Irina

78,,,

----------


## Serj_2k

_76_,,,

ЗЫ Ирина, как хонда? по снегу поливаешь?

----------


## Sanych

78,

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

80.....................

----------


## HARON

81!

----------


## Irina

80 



> ЗЫ Ирина, как хонда? по снегу поливаешь?


 Конечно!!!

----------


## Serj_2k

79 ...

ЗЫ какой привод?

----------


## Irina

77...





> ЗЫ какой привод?


передний

----------


## Serj_2k

76...

ЗЫ нормально получаецца?

----------


## Irina

74



> ЗЫ нормально получаецца?


 А то. Я права получила в 16 лет, так что стаж Ого го.

----------


## Serj_2k

72 ...

ну ... если те ща не 18, то да ))

----------


## Irina

70 



> ну ... если те ща не 18, то да ))


  больше, по фотке сколько дашь?

----------


## Serj_2k

68...

фотка есть!? ща гляну ...

----------


## Irina

66...

----------


## Serj_2k

64,,,

я ж это ... типа культурный и тактичный )))  так ште не озвучу догадку

----------


## Irina

62 ... сколько ни дашь - все мои.

----------


## Serj_2k

60,,,

когда на море была последний раз?

----------


## Irina

58 



> когда на море была последний раз?


 в ноябре

----------


## Serj_2k

56,,,

загар ещё есть!?

----------


## Irina

54  Естественно,ток я им не оч увлекаюсь.

----------


## Serj_2k

52,,,

как готовишь?

----------


## vova230

56 Серж -предатель не в ту сторону погнал.

----------


## Serj_2k

56,5

Вова, усё чотка!  .. я, так сказать, новую струю вдохнул ....

----------


## Irina

54



> как готовишь?


  Пальчики оближешь, тут один форумчанин  знает

----------


## Serj_2k

52,,,

теперь уже не один ... ))

----------


## Irina

50...УРА!!!

----------


## Serj_2k

48,,,

какой самый необычной комплимент тебе отвешивали?

----------


## Irina

46  Самый необычный, когда дар речи теряют и ничего сказать не могут (люблю имидж менять))))

----------


## Serj_2k

44,,,

и от какой перемены была самая длинная пауза в речи?

----------


## Irina

42 Обрезала волосы и покрасила в ярко рыжий цвет

----------


## Serj_2k

40,,,

респект те! - свобода в мыслях .. свобода в действиях ))

----------


## Irina

38 спасибо А чем ты по жизни занимаешся

----------


## Akasey

ггг, Серёга ты чего то не в ту сторону отсчитывае?

40

----------


## Serj_2k

36,,,

как бы и нема за што 

Лёха, это ты не туда тянешь ... не сбивай!

----------


## Irina

34 ...

----------


## Serj_2k

32,,,

----------


## Irina

30 Так чем по жизни занимаешься?

----------


## Serj_2k

28,,,

балбес и лентяй ....

----------


## Irina

26 Что так?

----------


## Serj_2k

24,,,

рос в тепличных условиях ... так сказать ...

----------


## Irina

22   хвост пистолетом и вперед!!!)))

----------


## Serj_2k

20...

... по трупам ...

----------


## Irina

18  иногда нужно и так и в первую очередь по своему трупу безделья

----------


## Serj_2k

16...

ой ... твои б слова, да сама знаешь кому в уши

----------


## Irina

14 все будет f:

----------


## Адмирал

ну тут не игра получается а обычная флудилка считалочка - народ так же не интересно я предлагаю прежде чем поставить очередную цифру одгадать зашифрованное слово и придумать такое же следующему - что бы поднять интерес 
если не против то попробуем ....
16   - А Н И Т У Р О Б -

----------


## Irina

14  Буратино

----------


## Sanych

Адмирал. Ну флудилка и флудилка считалочка. Она и в разделе соответствующем находиться. А идея твоя интересная. Сделай тему отдельную, и будем там слова загадывать.

----------


## Адмирал

хорошо только разберусь как

_Адмирал добавил 24.12.2009 в 12:17_
тогда 16 всем вперёд...

----------


## Irina

14)))

----------


## Akasey

16.....

----------


## Irina

14!)))

----------


## Akasey

неа, 16!!!

----------


## Irina

14...

----------


## Akasey

16...........

----------


## Irina

14. Уступил бы даме(((

----------


## Akasey

16 . 

P.S. я бы с удовольствием, но...

----------


## Irina

Раз но... - *14*

----------


## Akasey

повторюсь, но *НЕА*, 16

----------


## Irina

14...

----------


## Адмирал

тупо конечно но все же *16*:467563:

----------


## Irina

неа 14

----------


## Адмирал

а если ещё разок 16

----------


## Irina

если ещё раз то всё равно 14

----------


## Адмирал

а девочки могут иногда уступить    16

----------


## Irina

девочки могут уступить в другом, но не в этом*14*

----------


## Vanya

чотуд? 16

----------


## Irina

14 ...

----------


## Vanya

16     ......

----------


## Irina

14b:b:b:

----------


## Vanya

16 ....:Ъ

----------


## Адмирал

а гранатки ложить не чесно   18

----------


## Irina

Ещё как честно 16

----------


## Адмирал

не уступает это снегурочка 20

----------


## Vanya

20 Iрына, змагацца з намi....гэта безсэнсоуна (:

----------


## Irina

16(((

----------


## Vanya

не мухляваць! (:
зусiм неяк усё заблытана тут, па чарзе адказвайце =)

18

----------


## Irina

16 всё пойду Сержа звать

----------


## Vanya

18 навошта?

----------


## Irina

16 а ты парочку листов открой...

----------


## Vanya

18 ......

----------


## Irina

16плакса

----------


## Vanya

усё зразумела з Сержам..=)

18

----------


## Irina

16!!!

----------


## Vanya

чаго вы такая такая упартая? (:

18

----------


## Irina

16 не умею уступать

----------


## Vanya

на гэты раз прыйдзецца саступiць..

18

----------


## Irina

16 не хочу

----------


## Vanya

18......здаецца мне, хтосьцi з нас вырашыць, што гэта усё глупства i кiне гульню =)

----------


## Irina

16e:

----------


## Jemal

18........................

----------


## Адмирал

2 2

----------


## Vanya

24...... :Ъ

----------


## Irina

18 от любимое занятие у мужчин - спорить с женщинами

----------


## Jemal

26...................

----------


## Vanya

Iрына, ваша лiчба павiнна быць 22, а Джамала 24...

мая - 26

----------


## Адмирал

мая 28

----------


## Irina

А моя любимая цифра - 18

----------


## Vanya

30 (:

----------


## Irina

18:ah:

----------


## Vanya

як мне гэта да спадобы))) 

так i быць - 20

----------


## Irina

18:as:

----------


## Vanya

:ah:

20

----------


## Irina

18:al:

----------


## Jemal

20......................

----------


## Irina

18(((     во чуть 999 не налепила, была бы вам циферя

----------


## Vanya

Irina, 

20

----------


## Irina

18:ak:

----------


## Vanya

20 :ah:

----------


## Irina

18:43434343434:

----------


## Vanya

20 :3563456:

----------


## Jemal

22....................

----------


## Адмирал

24 ...

----------


## Vanya

Iрына, выбачайце :ah:
26 =)

----------


## Irina

24:acute:

----------


## Vanya

26

----------


## Akasey

28.......

----------


## Vanya

30 (:

----------


## Irina

28 ((((((((((((((

----------


## Vanya

30 :Ъ

----------


## Irina

28:245245:

----------


## Vanya

30

----------


## Irina

28 sos

----------


## Vanya

30! =)

----------


## Irina

28...

----------


## Vanya

30...

----------


## Irina

28 - 10 = 18v:

----------


## Vanya

)))
так мы нiколi не скончым гэтую гульню)
20

----------


## Irina

18 а зачем её заканчивать?

----------


## Vanya

у усяго павiнна быць канцоука..
20

----------


## Irina

18  нет не у всего, а как же любовь или дружба?

----------


## Vanya

па вялiкаму лiку.. з атходам чалавека у мiры iншыя i гэтаму настая канец. усё узаемасвязана

20

----------


## Irina

18 я думаю отходить в другой мир никто не собирается пока? Игра продолжается?:angel:

----------


## Vanya

ну, што датычыцца меня, то я пакуль лепей тут застануся)))

20

----------


## Irina

18 можно я составлю тебе компанию?

----------


## Vanya

так, зразумела можна (: прыемная кампанiя 

20

----------


## Irina

18 Спасибо что не отказал:dance2:

----------


## Vanya

а у мяне не было выйсьце =) не мог адмовiцца :ah:

20

----------


## Akasey

22 я с вами

----------


## Vanya

24 добра =)

----------


## Akasey

26////

----------


## Vanya

28......

----------


## Akasey

30юююююююююю

----------


## Vanya

32.....

----------


## Akasey

34...........

----------


## Vanya

36......

----------


## Akasey

38...............

----------


## Vanya

40...

----------


## Akasey

44//////////

----------


## Irina

40 
*Akasey*, так не честно, после сорока ну никак не 44

----------


## Akasey

42.................

----------


## Irina

40)))

----------


## Vanya

42 :Ъ

----------


## Akasey

44............

----------


## Irina

40 опять двое на одного ААААААА!!!

----------


## Serj_2k

36! Ирина, у следующи раз зави меня, если што

----------


## Vanya

100500

----------


## Irina

36...

----------


## Akasey

38...........

----------


## Irina

36...

----------


## Akasey

38.......

----------


## Irina

36...

----------


## Akasey

неа, 38

----------


## Адмирал

ддааа   40

----------


## Vanya

42...

----------


## Адмирал

- 44 -

----------


## Vanya

- = 46 = -

----------


## Адмирал

- = - = - 48 - = - = -
:evil_admin:ружжо

----------


## Vanya

50...

----------


## Akasey

52!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vanya

54...

----------


## Akasey

56.

----------


## Vanya

58...

----------


## Akasey

60.

----------


## Vanya

62...

----------


## Akasey

64.

----------


## Vanya

66...

----------


## Akasey

68.

----------


## Vanya

70...

----------


## Akasey

72.

----------


## Vanya

74...

----------


## Akasey

76.

----------


## Vanya

78...

----------


## Irina

76 Вот это вас понесло)))

----------


## Vanya

а вы бы,мадам, больше времени не заходили))) мы бы тут вообще до сотни дошли бы)

78

----------


## Irina

76 за вами не успеешь:aq:

----------


## Vanya

привлекайте остальную лучшую половину форума к игре (:

78

----------


## Irina

76,,,

----------


## Jemal

78........................

----------


## Irina

76...

----------


## Jemal

78.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irina

76...

----------


## Jemal

78....................!

----------


## Irina

76!

----------


## Jemal

!!!                78                !!!

----------


## Irina

76...

----------


## Jemal

78 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irina

76)))

----------


## Jemal

78 !!

----------


## Irina

76...!

----------


## Jemal

78 и точка !

----------


## Irina

76,,,и продолжение

----------


## Jemal

78      !

----------


## Irina

76,,

----------


## Jemal

78!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irina

76"""

----------


## Jemal

78..............

----------


## Irina

76..

----------


## Jemal

78.............

----------


## Akasey

80.

----------


## Irina

78 Пора делить хотя бы пополам)))

----------


## Akasey

80 - делиться чем?

----------


## Irina

78 цифру пополам:evil_admin:

----------


## Akasey

80 нееее

----------


## Irina

78 Дааааааа

----------


## Akasey

80 .

----------


## Jemal

82............

----------


## Irina

80.

----------


## Jemal

82................

----------


## Irina

80...

----------


## Akasey

82.

----------


## Vanya

84...

----------


## Akasey

86.

----------


## Vanya

88///

----------


## Akasey

90!

----------


## Jemal

92.........

----------


## Vanya

эх раз да ещё ... 94

----------


## Akasey

96.

----------


## Jemal

98..................

----------


## Akasey

100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Akasey

50!

----------


## Jemal

52................

----------


## Irina

50...

----------


## Akasey

52...

----------


## Irina

50:aq:

----------


## Адмирал

52 - - - -

----------


## Jemal

54...............

----------


## Akasey

56.

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

-=58=-

----------


## Akasey

60.

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

62$

----------


## Irina

60...

----------


## Vanya

62 :р

----------


## Irina

60:aq::aq::aq:

----------


## Akasey

62.

----------


## Irina

60b:b:b:

----------


## Akasey

62.

----------


## Irina

60...

----------


## Alva

62.

----------


## Irina

60!!

----------


## Akasey

62!

----------


## Irina

60)))

----------


## Jemal

62..................

----------


## Irina

60,,,

----------


## vova230

62      ,

----------


## Irina

60!!

----------


## Alva

62+

----------


## Irina

60

----------


## Alva

62:ao:

----------


## Irina

60[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

62+

----------


## Irina

60

----------


## Akasey

62

----------


## Alva

64:ah:

----------


## Akasey

66.

----------


## Irina

64(((((

----------


## Alva

66:ae:

----------


## Akasey

68.

----------


## Irina

66(6)

----------


## Alva

68:2452435:

----------


## Irina

66:am:

----------


## Alva

68 я сказал

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## Alva

шестьдесят восемь

----------


## Irina

66(:

----------


## Mitrej

68...

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## BiZ111

68

----------


## Irina

66:ae:

----------


## Akasey

68.

----------


## Irina

66 (6)

----------


## Akasey

68

----------


## Irina

66)))

----------


## Akasey

68 .

----------


## vova230

70        .

----------


## Akasey

72.

----------


## vova230

74  .

----------


## BiZ111

7 6

----------


## Irina

74:aq::aq::aq:

----------


## BiZ111

76 +

----------


## Irina

740bb5a6f15b0cf86654

----------


## BiZ111

76 Гамон тебе

----------


## Mitrej

78...

----------


## BiZ111

80.

----------


## Irina

78(((

----------


## Mitrej

80...

----------


## vova230

82 ,

----------


## Irina

80 плакса

----------


## vova230

82 :2452435:

----------


## Irina

800bb5a6f15b0cf86654

----------


## vova230

82:246534:

----------


## Irina

80each:

----------


## Jemal

82................

----------


## Irina

80

----------


## Jemal

82

----------


## Irina

80!!!

----------


## Akasey

82.

----------


## Irina

80:acute:

----------


## Serj_2k

79 вапсчет

Алекс, купи се каркулятор ... ок?

----------


## Irina

76

----------


## Serj_2k

понял ... 73

Ирина чоткая дефчёнка! ))

----------


## Irina

Минус 2 от последней цифры)))   72

----------


## vova230

74   .

----------


## Serj_2k

вапще-то от 79 дл 76 разница 3, вот я и подумал ....

ты се с Лёхой каркулятор на пару бери

*72*

Вова!

----------


## Vanya

> Ирина чоткая дефчёнка! ))


так никто и не сомневается ))

72

----------


## Irina

70)))

----------


## Serj_2k

68 ))

----------


## Irina

66...

----------


## Serj_2k

64 ...

----------


## vova230

66    .

----------


## Serj_2k

64 ...

----------


## vova230

.

----------


## Vanya

66...

----------


## Serj_2k

64 ... bit

----------


## Vanya

66...

----------


## Jemal

68

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## Jemal

*68 !*  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

66:2452435:

----------


## Jemal

68 )

----------


## Irina

66плакса

----------


## Jemal

68

----------


## Irina

66:ax: не примите за взятку)))

----------


## Jemal

68 :al:

----------


## vova230

70     .

----------


## Irina

68)))

----------


## vova230

70

----------


## Jemal

72

----------


## vova230

74

----------


## Jemal

76!

----------


## Vanya

78...

----------


## Irina

76. Пошла за Сержиком)))

----------


## Jemal

78

----------


## vova230

80. Не успеет.

----------


## Jemal

82

----------


## vova230

84

----------


## Irina

80((((

----------


## vova230

84 Филонишь Ириночка

----------


## Irina

82 Я за вами не успеваю)))

----------


## Akasey

84 (через 2 счёт ведём)

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## Akasey

84...

----------


## Irina

82))

----------


## Akasey

неа, 84

----------


## Irina

82...

----------


## Vanya

84...

----------


## Irina

82!!!

----------


## Vanya

84 :p

----------


## Irina

82)))

----------


## Vanya

84.... :ah:

----------


## Irina

82:2452435:

----------


## Vanya

84... Akaseeey..кто-нибудь..)

----------


## Irina

82...

----------


## Vanya

84....

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## Vanya

84!

----------


## Irina

82))

----------


## Vanya

да что ж такое-то)))

84

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## Akasey

84.

----------


## Irina

82..

----------


## Vanya

84

----------


## Akasey

86.

----------


## Vanya

88...

----------


## Akasey

90.

----------


## Vanya

92...

----------


## Irina

90 ну вас, играйтесь))

----------


## Vanya

92

----------


## Akasey

94.

----------


## Vanya

96...

----------


## Akasey

98!!!!

----------


## Vanya

100 ))

----------


## Irina

50

----------


## Akasey

52

----------


## Vanya

102

----------


## Irina

52

----------


## Vanya

50.

----------


## Irina

52

----------


## Vanya

50.

----------


## Irina

52 Вань, после 100 опять возврат к 50

----------


## Vanya

50.

----------


## Irina

52...

----------


## Akasey

54.

----------


## Irina

52)))

----------


## Vanya

Акасей, зачем сообщение удалил? проследил бы за счётом лучше

----------


## Akasey

за каким счётом, ты в 100 полез уже. 

54

----------


## Vanya

всё ясно. удачной игры

----------


## Irina

52...

----------


## Akasey

54.вот тебе и поди да разберись ...

----------


## vova230

56     .

----------


## Irina

54

----------


## Akasey

56.

----------


## vova230

58     вот

----------


## Irina

56,,,,

----------


## Akasey

58..

----------


## vova230

60

----------


## Akasey

62.

----------


## Irina

60

----------


## Marusja

58

----------


## Irina

56

----------


## BiZ111

58

----------


## Akasey

60.

----------


## Irina

58

----------


## Mitrej

60...

----------


## Irina

58))

----------


## Akasey

60.

----------


## Irina

58

----------


## Akasey

шэйсят!

----------


## Irina

58

----------


## Akasey

шэйсят!!

----------


## Irina

58))

----------


## Mitrej

60...

----------


## vova230

62    ,

----------


## Irina

60

----------


## Akasey

62

----------


## Irina

60))

----------


## Mitrej

62...

----------


## Irina

60.

----------


## Mitrej

62...

----------


## Irina

60..

----------


## Akasey

62.

----------


## Irina

60))

----------


## Akasey

62))

----------


## Irina

60..

----------


## Akasey

62)

----------


## BiZ111

64     !

----------


## Jemal

66

----------


## Vanya

20 подарочек :ah:

----------


## Irina

18. Ванечка,:aj:

----------


## Akasey

66! это возмутительно!!!

----------


## Irina

64)))

----------


## BiZ111

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Mitrej

66...

----------


## Irina

64))

----------


## multiarc

66!

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## multiarc

66

----------


## Pasha_49

68                                    .

----------


## Irina

66:ao:

----------


## multiarc

68

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## multiarc

68

----------


## Irina

66 ))

----------


## multiarc

68 )))

----------


## Irina

66  настойчивый какой))

----------


## multiarc

68! Овен =).

----------


## Irina

66  тогда понятно. Упёртый)))

----------


## multiarc

68. Не упёртый, а упёрся))

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## multiarc

68.

----------


## Akasey

70.

----------


## AKON

72

----------


## Irina

70

----------


## multiarc

72

----------


## Irina

70

----------


## multiarc

72. Однако...)))

----------


## Irina

70

----------


## multiarc

72

----------


## Irina

70)) может уступишь?

----------


## Akasey

72.

----------


## Irina

70
*Akasey*

----------


## multiarc

72. может...

----------


## Akasey

74

*Irina*

----------


## Irina

72 Так не честно)))

----------


## multiarc

74)))

----------


## Akasey

76.

----------


## Irina

74:ak:

----------


## Sadist

76

----------


## Irina

74

----------


## Mr_Vinni

76

----------


## Irina

74

----------


## Jemal

76

----------


## Irina

74

----------


## multiarc

76

----------


## Irina

74

----------


## Akasey

76.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

77

----------


## Irina

74))

----------


## Akasey

*76*

----------


## Irina

74 :aj:

----------


## Akasey

76.

----------


## Irina

74))

----------


## Akasey

_76_

----------


## AKON

78

----------


## Akasey

80! дело сдвинулось

----------


## Irina

78 Так не честно

----------


## Akasey

*80!*

----------


## AKON

82

----------


## Akasey

84!

----------


## Mr_Vinni

86

----------


## AKON

88

----------


## Akasey

90

----------


## Mr_Vinni

92

----------


## AKON

94

----------


## Mr_Vinni

96

----------


## Akasey

98

----------


## Mr_Vinni

100 STOP!

----------


## Irina

50

----------


## Akasey

52

----------


## Irina

50

----------


## Jemal

78

----------


## Irina

50

----------


## Niko2040

52

----------


## Irina

50

----------


## BiZ111

52

----------


## Jemal

54

----------


## AKON

56

----------


## Irina

54

----------


## BiZ111

56

----------


## Irina

54

----------


## AKON

56

----------


## Irina

54

----------


## Jemal

56

----------


## Irina

54))

----------


## BiZ111

56

мы до 100 доходили или нет ещё?

----------


## Xylugan

58

----------


## tra-ta-ta

59

----------


## Xylugan

61(надо прибавлять 2)

----------


## BiZ111

64

----------


## Xylugan

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Xylugan

66

----------


## Irina

64))

----------


## Xylugan

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Xylugan

66.

----------


## Irina

64!!!

----------


## Xylugan

66,

----------


## Irina

64...

----------


## Xylugan

66

----------


## Irina

64!

----------


## Xylugan

66!

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Xylugan

66.

----------


## Irina

64.

----------


## BiZ111

66 (кто после меня ответит - покажет мне свои сиськи)

----------


## Irina

64 не покажу)))

----------


## BiZ111

66 - покАжите!

----------


## Irina

64 Неа)))

----------


## BiZ111

66 - дружить не буду)

----------


## Irina

64 а я буду

----------


## BiZ111

66 - сиськи!

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Xylugan

66

----------


## Irina

64))

----------


## Akasey

66

----------


## Irina

64))

----------


## BiZ111

66

----------


## Irina

64.

----------


## Mitrej

66...

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Akasey

66

----------


## Irina

64.

----------


## GRAF

*********

----------


## Akasey

68

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## Mitrej

68...

----------


## Akasey

70

----------


## Irina

68  Ррррр

----------


## Sadist

70 ГАВ

----------


## Irina

68)))

----------


## Sadist

70

----------


## Jemal

72

----------


## Irina

70

----------


## Jemal

72...

----------


## Irina

70,,,

----------


## Sadist

72

----------


## Irina

70.

----------


## Mitrej

72...

----------


## Irina

70

----------


## tih_on

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## BiZ111

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## BiZ111

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Jemal

66

----------


## BiZ111

68

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## Jemal

68

----------


## Irina

66.

----------


## vova230

68

----------


## Irina

66

----------


## HARON

70

----------


## Irina

Ээээ *HARON*   66

----------


## элка

64

----------


## Irina

62

----------


## Niko2040

64 :p

----------


## Irina

62

----------


## Akasey

66

----------


## Irina

62)))

----------


## Niko2040

64

----------


## Irina

62!!!

----------


## элка

60

----------


## Irina

58

----------


## Niko2040

60

----------


## Irina

58.

----------


## элка

58)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Irina

54

----------


## элка

тогда 52

----------


## Niko2040

56

----------


## Irina

52))

----------


## элка

50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Irina

48

----------


## элка

stop46

----------


## Irina

44

----------


## элка

42

----------


## Irina

40

----------


## элка

38

----------


## Irina

36

----------


## элка

34

----------


## Irina

32

----------


## элка

30

----------


## Vanya

32

----------


## Irina

30

----------


## элка

:3563:28))))))

----------


## Vanya

30

----------


## Irina

28

----------


## элка

26

----------


## Irina

24

----------


## Vanya

26

----------


## Irina

24.

----------


## элка

22

----------


## Vanya

24

----------


## Irina

22

----------


## Vanya

24.

----------


## Irina

22))

----------


## Vanya

24 =р

----------


## элка

22!!!!

----------


## Irina

20

----------


## элка

18

----------


## Vanya

20

----------


## Irina

18

----------


## Vanya

20

----------


## Irina

18)

----------


## элка

18)))

----------


## Irina

14

----------


## Vanya

16

----------


## Irina

14)))

----------


## элка

:Laie_51:12

----------


## Niko2040

14

----------


## элка

12

----------


## Vanya

14

----------


## Irina

12

----------


## элка

10!

----------


## Irina

8))

----------


## Vanya

10!!!!!

----------


## Irina

8

----------


## элка

6!!!

----------


## Irina

4))

----------


## Vanya

нееееееееет 6

----------


## Irina

!!! *4*

----------


## Vanya

6..

----------


## Irina

4)))

----------


## Irina

4

----------


## Vanya

6))

----------


## Irina

4  ))

----------


## элка

2)))))))

----------


## Vanya

4...

----------


## Irina

2))

----------


## элка

ура00000000000000000

----------


## Vanya

атата

----------


## vova230

Ну все, тему надо закрывать. Девченки разок выиграли и все, хватит.

----------


## Irina

48))

----------


## Jemal

50

----------


## Irina

48))

----------


## Jemal

52!! =)

----------


## Irina

48

----------


## Jemal

50 =)

----------


## Irina

48 )

----------


## Jemal

50 ...

----------


## Irina

48.

----------


## Jemal

50)))

----------


## Irina

48

----------


## BiZ111

50

----------


## Irina

48))

----------


## HARON

49!

----------


## BiZ111

52

----------


## Irina

50

----------


## Mitrej

52...

----------


## HARON

51

----------


## Irina

52

----------


## BiZ111

54

----------


## Irina

52))

----------


## Jemal

54

----------


## Irina

52!!

----------


## Jemal

54!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irina

52 :aj:

----------


## Адмирал

54

----------


## Irina

52

----------


## BiZ111

54

----------


## Irina

52.

----------


## Akasey

54

----------


## Irina

52))

----------


## BiZ111

54

----------


## VanyD-2

66

----------


## Irina

54))

----------


## Sadist

56

----------


## Jemal

58

----------


## Irina

56))

----------


## BiZ111

58

----------


## Sadist

60

----------


## BiZ111

62

----------


## Irina

60

----------


## BiZ111

62

----------


## Irina

60

----------


## ceps

62!

----------


## Jemal

64

----------


## ceps

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Mitrej

66...

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Jemal

66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## vova230

66 6 дьявольское число какое то получается

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## vova230

Нет нет  66

----------


## Irina

64

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

66

----------


## vova230

68

----------


## BiZ111

70

----------


## vova230

72

----------


## BiZ111

74

----------


## tra-ta-ta

76

----------


## Irina

74

----------


## BiZ111

76

----------


## Irina

74

----------


## BiZ111

76

----------


## Mr_Vinni

78

----------


## Irina

76

----------


## BiZ111

78

----------


## Irina

76

----------


## BiZ111

78

----------


## Irina

76

----------


## BiZ111

78

----------


## Jemal

80

----------


## Irina

78

----------


## Mitrej

80...

----------


## Irina

78

----------


## Akasey

80

----------


## Irina

78

----------


## vova230

80

----------


## Irina

78

----------


## Jemal

80

----------


## BiZ111

82

----------


## Malaya

*83*

----------


## BiZ111

80 надо было написать))) (если ты женского пола - то надо отнимать 2, а если мужского - надо прибавлять 2)

*82*

----------


## Akasey

84

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## Akasey

84.

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## Sadist

84

----------


## Irina

82,

----------


## Akasey

84

----------


## Sadist

86

----------


## Irina

84

----------


## BiZ111

86

----------


## Malaya

84

----------


## BiZ111

*Это не считалка, балда)) Ты должна ОТНИМАТЬ два* 

86

----------


## Malaya

84

----------


## SDS

86

----------


## BiZ111

88

----------


## Malaya

86

----------


## Irina

84

----------


## Malaya

82

----------


## Akasey

84

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## Akasey

84.

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## Akasey

86

----------


## Malaya

84

----------


## Irina

80

----------


## Akasey

82

----------


## Malaya

80

----------


## Akasey

82.

----------


## Malaya

80.

----------


## Irina

78

----------


## Malaya

76

----------


## Mr_Vinni

78

----------


## Irina

76

----------


## Mitrej

78...

----------


## Irina

76

----------


## Patron

78

----------


## Irina

76

----------


## Mitrej

78...

----------


## Patron

80...

----------


## Irina

78

----------


## Patron

80

----------


## Irina

78

----------


## Patron

80 =D

----------


## Akasey

82

----------


## Irina

80

----------


## Mitrej

82...

----------


## Irina

80))

----------


## Mitrej

82...

----------


## vova230

84.....

----------


## Irina

82

----------


## vova230

84

----------


## Irina

82 )

----------


## Аликсей

84

----------


## Wolk

86

----------


## Аликсей

88

----------


## Wolk

90

----------


## Аликсей

92

----------


## Wolk

94

----------


## Аликсей

96

----------


## Wolk

98

----------


## Аликсей

100p

----------


## Irina

50

----------


## JAHolper

52

----------


## Mouse

54

----------


## zaraki

56

----------


## JAHolper

58

----------


## Mouse

60, и где же девушки? Азарта нету!

----------


## Марина

58
А мы тут)))

----------


## Mouse

О, наконец! 60)))

----------


## JAHolper

62
если я правильно помню условия))

----------

